# Tilting Windows



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

When we carried out work on our house we changed all of the windows and selected some that would have a tilting hinge. Now we would like to change some of the standard windows to the tilting type - is it possible to simply get the handle and hinges changed or would this require a complete window change?

Thks


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

ianthy said:


> Hi
> 
> When we carried out work on our house we changed all of the windows and selected some that would have a tilting hinge. Now we would like to change some of the standard windows to the tilting type - is it possible to simply get the handle and hinges changed or would this require a complete window change?
> 
> Thks


Hi there,depending on the type of frames theyre sitting in,it is possible,if youre handy enough with a hammer and chisel but like I say,it all depends on the frame.


----------

